# Buon Wk



## scrittore (20 Aprile 2012)

A tutti voi...Buon fine settimana e mi raccomando, fate i bravi! 

Scrittore.


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

fate i bravi????
Ma come ti premetti!!!!:incazzato:


----------



## scrittore (20 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1530 ha detto:
			
		

> fate i bravi????
> Ma come ti premetti!!!!:incazzato:


bhe...in effetti detto da me proprio non ci azzecca nulla... a meno che non lo si guardi da unlla prospettiva opposta ( scatenatevi! ).
Gesù...come sono complicato oggi...sarà che devo traslocare che mi fa vedere tutto più incasinato di quel che è ?


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1531 ha detto:
			
		

> bhe...in effetti detto da me proprio non ci azzecca nulla... a meno che non lo si guardi da unlla prospettiva opposta ( scatenatevi! ).
> Gesù...come sono complicato oggi...sarà che devo traslocare che mi fa vedere tutto più incasinato di quel che è ?


Ma dai che vai a traslocare in un bel posto...con ottima compagnia...biricchino....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

La cosa migliore è sempre:

"Mi raccomando, non fate nulla che io non farei!"

Il che nel nostro caso lascia ampia libertà d'azione, no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Aprile 2012)

farò il bravo quanto te


----------

